# 11 1/2 pound LM



## Kphilip22

Was fishing for small mouth bass in a pound which I have fished at my whole life. I have never caught a fish more then one pound there and pulled this beast out of absolutely no where. It was just under 11 1/2 pounds and was released back into the pond to fight another day. I'm still in shock this the biggest bass anyone I know has ever seen.


----------



## lonewolf

nice fish!


----------



## bass

.............:d


----------



## lang99

i can see where is one is heading


----------



## young-gun21

Toad!

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## Salmonid

thats a nice fish anywhere!!Thanks for releasing her

Salmonid


----------



## qpan13

very nice fish..


----------



## pipes530

WOW! What a Beauty!


----------



## ohiomelvin

wow thats a good bass


----------



## Snakecharmer

That's a big un for Ohio! Bet it had a hard time jumping. Nice catch.


----------



## wtrprfr1

That is a great bass, and congratulations, but.....?


----------



## FISHIN216

Wow! Nice fish!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Salmonid

did you get any other pics?? id like to see them to really figure out just how big she was. 1 picture is hard to tell sometimes. Also any measurements? Girth? Length? If that was weighed on a certified scale, I bet ODNR would love to hear about that fish. 

Salmonid


----------



## Scum_Frog

Definitely looks like a pig!!! But ya a nice side pic would be great....you can see the belly smushed up from where your holding her....one of it stickin out would be awesome and more pictureable!!! PICS PICS PICCSS!!! hahah that fish is just awesome! what did u catch her on?


----------



## yonderfishin

Ok now, lets be nice. Thats a nice bass no matter what the weight is , congratulations on a good catch.


----------



## Kphilip22

This is the only other pic that i have on my camera that justifies its size. This is my brother holding it, he may have some good pics on his cell phone camera that i could post later. It was weighed on a regular handscale, non-digital, but the scale is accurate because we tested it on a 10 pound weight when we got home. Unfortunately we did not get and length or girth measurements because we did not think of it at the time which i am regretting right now. I caught it on a black and white fake worm that had 3 hooks in it. I believe it was called a bass stopper and was labeled "#1 rigged lure" because of the three hooks on it. If my brother has some good pictures ill post them later, thanks for commenting everyone!


----------



## Marshall

huge bass. Thats the genetics you want in your pond. By the looks of its tail , its prepping to spawn or already starting. Nice job.


----------



## saleleb

I am jealous, that's a HUGE bass man. congrats.


----------



## Tokugawa

Nice fish! Excellent work!

http://www.zanesvilletimesrecorder.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2011105010331


----------



## Tokugawa

1/2 way down...there is a 10.4 and a 7.5 side by side.

http://www.rodthigpin.com/photosvideo.html


----------



## Pigsticker

Hella bass man! Great catch and release.


----------



## KingFisher89

defiently a fish of a lifetime


----------



## Trophybass86

wheres that at


----------



## musikman43155

Regardless of what it weighs, I think it looks bigger than the current OH record bass & it is " supposedly " 13.5#.


----------



## got me hooked

nice fish and good job on releasing her back!


----------



## smokein

wow nice fish


----------



## willyb021

holy *#$*(^&@#$^ !!!!!


----------



## Intimidator

Congrats! Very nice fish!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Your scale must be broke, have it callibrated. Nice fish nonetheless!

There ya have it, I was the first to say exactly what EVERYONE else here was thinking.


----------



## FISHIN216

So how much do YOU think it weighs?...i am going to agree with the original weight


ShutUpNFish said:


> Your scale must be broke, have it callibrated. Nice fish nonetheless!
> 
> There ya have it, I was the first to say exactly what EVERYONE else here was thinking.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Tokugawa

FISHIN216 said:


> So how much do YOU think it weighs?...i am going to agree with the original weight]


I know you didn't address this at me but...

I think that fish is between 7-8lbs. Which is a giant and mighty fine fish for Ohio. Here's a verified 7lb fish:

http://www.dobass.com/08EEI/DEERCREEK/51708.html


----------



## SeanStone

Largemouth are probably the hardest fish to judge by picture. I'm not saying that this bass isn't 11 pounds, if the authors states that he weighed it...then he did. Heres a picture of a bass we caught last year, I could probably post it on here and call it a 7 pounder or maybe even stretch it to 8.. More than likely no one would question it, but in fact its only a 5 pound 6 ounce largemouth. This is just one instance in which a fish looks larger than it is. Of course i have many pictures of 4 pounders that look like 2.5s. Needless to say its hard to judge a bass by a picture. Great catch.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ShutUpNFish said:


> Your scale must be broke, have it callibrated. Nice fish nonetheless!
> 
> There ya have it, I was the first to say exactly what EVERYONE else here was thinking.


Not EVERYONE.


----------



## kmb411

Nice fish!


----------



## spfldbassguy

ShutUpNFish said:


> Your scale must be broke, have it callibrated. Nice fish nonetheless!
> 
> There ya have it, I was the first to say exactly what EVERYONE else here was thinking.


Yup you're right I was thinking it as well. If I had to guess I'd be on par with Tokugawa. I thought the pic Jignpig posted was great as the largest one in the pic didn't seem to be that much smaller than the original posters.


----------



## FISHIN216

Could not disagree with you more spfldbassguy.......that fish is Alot bigger than the fish jignpig is holding....

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Intimidator

I asked an engineer at work that has a program that defines sizes and since the fish was actually being held close to the body, he could take dimensions and come up with a 96.2% probability of it's true size and weight. 

After a couple hours he said the Bass weighed 11.27 pounds and was 24.5 inches long! 





And I'm blowing crack smoke up all your butts!LOL


----------



## firstflight111

intimidator said:


> i asked an engineer at work that has a program that defines sizes and since the fish was actually being held close to the body, he could take dimensions and come up with a 96.2% probability of it's true size and weight.
> 
> After a couple hours he said the bass weighed 11.27 pounds and was 24.5 inches long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i'm blowing crack smoke up all your butts!lol


bawhahahahaha


----------



## Kphilip22

The pictures really do it no justice I'm really upset for the umpteenth time we didn't think to take a video. My camera phone seems to make things appear smaller as I have the belly of pregnant woman from drinking and weigh 190. I gotta say though this thing was a freak of nature and about it jumping it put up almost zero fight and hit like a small mouth. It must of been thrown in since we have caught close to 1000 small mouth in here over the many years and never once seen a large mouth. On average you can catch 20 of these "bait size" fish per hour at almost any time, they probably threw him in here to feed and grow exponentially. We are still baffled by this fish I would of mounted it but I been coming here all my life and this fish deserves to be king of the jungle so to speak.


----------



## firstflight111

Kphilip22 said:


> The pictures really do it no justice I'm really upset for the umpteenth time we didn't think to take a video. My camera phone seems to make things appear smaller as I have the belly of pregnant woman from drinking and weigh 190. I gotta say though this thing was a freak of nature and about it jumping it put up almost zero fight and hit like a small mouth. It must of been thrown in since we have caught close to 1000 small mouth in here over the many years and never once seen a large mouth. On average you can catch 20 of these "bait size" fish per hour at almost any time, they probably threw him in here to feed and grow exponentially. We are still baffled by this fish I would of mounted it but I been coming here all my life and this fish deserves to be king of the jungle so to speak.


ok frist thing the girth of that would of had to have been 24 or 25 in unless you and your brother have freakishlee large hands.. by the way he is holding it at most 14 in around ..to give you an idea wrap your hands around a gallon milk jug thats 22 ins ..sorry to burst your bubble  

ok post up a of what you used to weigh this beast


----------



## qpan13

There is no reason for anyone to be ignorant. It's a nice fish regardless of it weighs 15 or 4 lbs


----------



## Bass_Hawg

What a Hawg. Nice catch. Cant believe it didnt put up much of a fight. Must of been like im to fat to swim. Just take me alive.....

Great fish!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300

There is no way that thing is 11 1/2 pounds......looks more like 12 1/2 maybe 13 pounds!!!


----------



## Tokugawa

Kphilip22 said:


> The pictures really do it no justice I'm really upset for the umpteenth time we didn't think to take a video. My camera phone seems to make things appear smaller as I have the belly of pregnant woman from drinking and weigh 190. I gotta say though this thing was a freak of nature and about it jumping it put up almost zero fight and hit like a small mouth. It must of been thrown in since we have caught close to 1000 small mouth in here over the many years and never once seen a large mouth. On average you can catch 20 of these "bait size" fish per hour at almost any time, they probably threw him in here to feed and grow exponentially. We are still baffled by this fish I would of mounted it but I been coming here all my life and this fish deserves to be king of the jungle so to speak.


Kudos for returning her. It's a biggun'! 

and hey - you know where she swims. You can catch her again... and hopefully she'll be bigger then!


----------



## leeabu

The man photographed the fish, weighed the fish, returned the fish to continue the gene pool and then checked his scale when he got home. There is no reason to doubt that he is reporting accuratly what he measured. The only thing he could have done to further verify the weight is to take it to a certified scale which would mean the fish probably would not have survived when returned to the water. Nice fish! You did a good job!


----------



## sbreech

leeabu said:


> The man photographed the fish, weighed the fish, returned the fish to continue the gene pool and then checked his scale when he got home. There is no reason to doubt that he is reporting accuratly what he measured. The only thing he could have done to further verify the weight is to take it to a certified scale which would mean the fish probably would not have survived when returned to the water. Nice fish! You did a good job!


+1. Nice fish, man!


----------



## firstflight111

qpan13 said:


> There is no reason for anyone to be ignorant. It's a nice fish regardless of it weighs 15 or 4 lbs


hey theres no reason for the name calling ..such bullys... there no way that fish is even close to 7 lbs let alone 11


----------



## puterdude

ok,let's just all agree that it's a nice fish and leave it there.Congrats for a great catch!


----------



## FISHIN216

What are you smoking?


firstflight111 said:


> hey theres no reason for the name calling ..such bullys... there no way that fish is even close to 7 lbs let alone 11




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## RiverRunner88

congrads awesome fish


----------



## dre

Why so many haters on this site when a big fish is posted?? I don't think he asked you all how much do you think my fish weighes, he TOLD you all how much it weighs. It would be a different story if he asked you all what you thought it weighes. I'm sorry I just hate seeing the negative and critical posts when a big fish is posted. Just congratulate the man!! You got a great catch there. Nice job and you got youself a nice little bass hotspot!!


----------



## BigDub007

Great fish posted, I have never caught or seen a bass that big in ohio....You must be smokin if you dont think that is a nice fish.......congradulate the man !!!!! stop hatin !!!


----------



## killingtime

that fish has almost as big a mouth as some people on this thread. very nice fish.


----------



## firstflight111

dre said:


> why so many haters on this site when a big fish is posted?? I don't think he asked you all how much do you think my fish weighes, he told you all how much it weighs. It would be a different story if he asked you all what you thought it weighes. I'm sorry i just hate seeing the negative and critical posts when a big fish is posted. Just congratulate the man!! You got a great catch there. Nice job and you got youself a nice little bass hotspot!!


again this is an 

open forum  

if you dont want to see what i have to say dont look 

i never said that it was not a nice just the 11.5 lbs ahhhhhh nooooooooooooooo


----------



## tipul3

Awesome, would have been hard to release, good for you....


----------



## lordofthepunks

SeanStone said:


> Largemouth are probably the hardest fish to judge by picture. I'm not saying that this bass isn't 11 pounds, if the authors states that he weighed it...then he did. Heres a picture of a bass we caught last year, I could probably post it on here and call it a 7 pounder or maybe even stretch it to 8.. More than likely no one would question it, but in fact its only a 5 pound 6 ounce largemouth. This is just one instance in which a fish looks larger than it is. Of course i have many pictures of 4 pounders that look like 2.5s. Needless to say its hard to judge a bass by a picture. Great catch.


im just pumped matt damon is a bass fisherman!


----------



## bass

Goood one lol


----------



## Rod Hawg

I'm just going to say. Heck of a fish bud! I didn't doubt its size at all. You made my 5lbr. look small that I caught today


----------



## qpan13

Just because this is a *open forum* doesn't mean that people should disrespect others. There is nothing wrong with disagreeing or voicing your opinion. But if making stupid comments time after time is what makes you happy then by all means......


----------



## BassPro822

nice catch buddy


----------



## dre

Hahaha that matt damon post is awesome!


----------



## rylan37

The matt damon guy would be me. Surprisingly thats not the first time I've got that. Very funny though .


----------



## killingtime

Rod Hawg said:


> It does look like a Crappie compared to that fish. Nah. He weighed right at five and measured 19 1/2in. Wonder what the measures were on that 11?


i am not a bass fisherman but i think any bass over 5 lbs. is a great fish especially to someone who is limited to bank fishing. i was just trying to ease the mood with the crappie comment. keep all the pictures coming i like to look at them all no matter what the sizes are. good luck everybody.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Thanks bro! I love Big Bass. To be honest. I thought it was kind of funny


----------



## alock0889

nice fish man


----------



## tipul3

Doesnt matter what the size is, bigger than any LM I have ever caught and no doubt bigger than anything anyone on this thread has ever caught...


----------



## Rod Hawg

tipul3 said:


> Doesnt matter what the size is, bigger than any LM I have ever caught and no doubt bigger than anything anyone on this thread has ever caught...


 What on Lake Okechobee?( I can't spell!)


----------



## P-NUT

First off, nice fish!
Secondly, I have been a member for two years with only a handful of posts. Can anyone guess why? No need to ride his arse. Funny what jealousy will bring out in people! Just my opinion being stated on an OPEN FORUM.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Nice fish bro! Wish I could get one that big! Is that from Ohio? If so. Heck of a fish!


----------



## lordofthepunks

why does questioning the size of a fish always lead to the lame comment of "jealousy". there are thousands verified fish that are clearly bigger then fish i have caught and i have never thought, "dam, im going contest that fish because its bigger then the one i caught". thats just plain stupid. if people question the size of the fish its for no other reason then it doesnt look as big as what the poster says it is.. thats it.


----------



## P-NUT

lordofthepunks said:


> why does questioning the size of a fish always lead to the lame comment of "jealousy". there are thousands verified fish that are clearly bigger then fish i have caught and i have never thought, "dam, im going contest that fish because its bigger then the one i caught". thats just plain stupid. if people question the size of the fish its for no other reason then it doesnt look as big as what the poster says it is.. thats it.


Point taken. I guess that it just bothers me sometimes when when someone puts up a pic of a fish they are proud of and get beaten down for not using a certified scales. That being said, I have to agree that this fish won't make 11# but i think she might go 8 or a little better. This is why I say that... his left hand holding the fish shows 4 fingers together. IF he and I have similar sized hands, those fingers would be 3.5 inches. measured on my screen, his fingers are 1 inch. The fish on my screen (compensating slightly for the mouth to be closed) is 6.75 inches. So... that would put this fish at about 23.6 inches. Too bad we can't estimate the girth. Just a little shorter than the certified 10.2# 25" fish from AEP. Bottom line it is a hell of a fish from Ohio. Am I putting too much into this? lol.


----------



## Rod Hawg

P-NUT said:


> Point taken. I guess that it just bothers me sometimes when when someone puts up a pic of a fish they are proud of and get beaten down for not using a certified scales. That being said, I have to agree that this fish won't make 11# but i think she might go 8 or a little better. This is why I say that... his left hand holding the fish shows 4 fingers together. IF he and I have similar sized hands, those fingers would be 3.5 inches. measured on my screen, his fingers are 1 inch. The fish on my screen (compensating slightly for the mouth to be closed) is 6.75 inches. So... that would put this fish at about 23.6 inches. Too bad we can't estimate the girth. Just a little shorter than the certified 10.2# 25" fish from AEP. Bottom line it is a hell of a fish from Ohio. Am I putting too much into this? lol.


 No. Your good. Nice post. I agree about when someone catches a fish when they are proud of it. And get torn down by a few guys. Its not right. Instead of being congratulated they get torn down. It stinks and people need to stop doing it. However if a guy posts a pic of a 2lb. fish and called it a 7 or 8. I draw the line there. But if its a Big Fish I like to congratulate them on it. Regardless of the weight. As long as there measurements are somewhat accurate.


----------



## FISHIN216

Im actually glad to see 90% of the people who have replied on this post are on your side...once again awesome fish! 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## thephildo0916

Saweet fish! I say its 12lbs!


----------



## BigDaddy300

P-NUT said:


> Point taken. I guess that it just bothers me sometimes when when someone puts up a pic of a fish they are proud of and get beaten down for not using a certified scales. That being said, I have to agree that this fish won't make 11# but i think she might go 8 or a little better. This is why I say that... his left hand holding the fish shows 4 fingers together. IF he and I have similar sized hands, those fingers would be 3.5 inches. measured on my screen, his fingers are 1 inch. The fish on my screen (compensating slightly for the mouth to be closed) is 6.75 inches. So... that would put this fish at about 23.6 inches. Too bad we can't estimate the girth. Just a little shorter than the certified 10.2# 25" fish from AEP. Bottom line it is a hell of a fish from Ohio. Am I putting too much into this? lol.


My question is...are "you" using a certified ruler, yardstick, tape or other means of measurement??? LOL!


----------



## bkr43050

P-NUT said:


> Point taken. I guess that it just bothers me sometimes when when someone puts up a pic of a fish they are proud of and get beaten down for not using a certified scales. That being said, I have to agree that this fish won't make 11# but i think she might go 8 or a little better. This is why I say that... his left hand holding the fish shows 4 fingers together. IF he and I have similar sized hands, those fingers would be 3.5 inches. measured on my screen, his fingers are 1 inch. The fish on my screen (compensating slightly for the mouth to be closed) is 6.75 inches. So... that would put this fish at about 23.6 inches. Too bad we can't estimate the girth. Just a little shorter than the certified 10.2# 25" fish from AEP. Bottom line it is a hell of a fish from Ohio. Am I putting too much into this? lol.


I do the same thing to guesstimate a fish size and I would think this can get you in the ballpark. But suppose that you guess on finger length is off just slightly. That can easily make the 23.5" fish more like 26". In fact I did the same exercise on my screen and gave the benefit of the doubt but not overly generous on my figures. I came up with 26.25". So if someone were to claim that this fish was 26-27" I know I wouldn't have any real reason to doubt it. A fish in that length could certainly hit 11# or more. I have no idea if this fish makes that mark but at the same time I won't question his numbers. Pictures can be deceiving and by that I mean they can be deceiving to either extreme based on how the fish is held. He is holding the fish in front of him but not extended as far as he can reach like you see so many times. Perhaps that is fooling people somewhat. I know one thing for sure. That is one helluva a fish and I have never come close to that size. Congratulations on a super catch!


----------



## Bassthumb

Throw some forage in there next spring before the spawn and get her again. That fish could push 13lbs. Unbelieveable fish.

Bassthumb


----------



## Pigsticker

tipul3 said:


> Doesnt matter what the size is, bigger than any LM I have ever caught and no doubt bigger than anything anyone on this thread has ever caught...


The first half of your statement is right but the second half is 100% DEAD wrong sir.


----------



## Shortdrift

That is a great catch! Anybody have a cow that needs to be tenderized? Now, lets quit beating the horse that was dead a long way back


----------



## sbreech

Pigsticker said:


> The first half of your statement is right but the second half is 100% DEAD wrong sir.


Now we ALL love pics of big fish, so ante up and show them. We should create a new thread of JUST OHIO LM over 11 pounds.


----------



## sbreech

Shortdrift said:


> That is a great catch! Anybody have a cow that needs to be tenderized? Now, lets quit beating the horse that was dead a long way back


I heard that! Every day, this thread pops up as an unread thread when I log in...


----------



## honkinhank

sbreech said:


> Now we ALL love pics of big fish, so ante up and show them. We should create a new thread of JUST OHIO LM over 11 pounds.


good idea!! like a wall of fame to post up pics of BIG fish. thats a huge slouncho i dont care what it weighted beat my best by far!!!


----------



## WLAngler

Awesome catch bro!


----------



## Thick Rick

I think I will go with what the scales say. Hold both your hands out in the same position as the first picture and imagine that fish in your hands the same way. Look at the gut falling all around his hand. Look how big the head is compared to his fist. And in the second picture, he can barely get his hands around the fish. Are the thumbs touching on the back side? That is a friggin' tank! Back to the first picture. The lip of the fish is right on Kphillip's right chest. His hand under the belly is just outside his shoulder. On me, that is right around 14 inches. There is clearly the same length of fish on both sides of the belly hand if not more to the tip of the tail. This fish "COULD" be 28-30 inches long. This fish has also been on a bed. Most big spawning bass can't jump out of the water and don't put up much of a fight at all. They are easy pickings when you can get them to bite.

Congrats Kphillip on an outstanding Ohio bass. Send your picture to Bassmaster. They have a page every issue where the post pictures of any SM over 6 lbs. and any LM over 10 lbs.


----------



## melo123

8-8.5 still biggest bass ive seen in a while,


----------



## CatBassCrap

dre said:


> Why so many haters on this site when a big fish is posted?? I don't think he asked you all how much do you think my fish weighes, he TOLD you all how much it weighs. It would be a different story if he asked you all what you thought it weighes. I'm sorry I just hate seeing the negative and critical posts when a big fish is posted. Just congratulate the man!! You got a great catch there. Nice job and you got youself a nice little bass hotspot!!


Jealousy.........


----------



## puterdude

This controversy has went on long enough.Darn nice catch of a life time.End of story.


----------

